# Casa Fuego



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*A new creation by one heck of a roller....* Jesus Fuego

Ordered these last Friday and forgot about them arriving this week....

I really like J. Fuego cigars, and this stick really caught my eye when I read what it's made from....
*
Nicaraguan Habano Wrapper*
*
Corojo Filler*

2 Double Corona
2 Toro
2 Belicoso
2 Robusto

Review to follow....


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are some nice looking cigars.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't wait for the review, have been looking to grab some of these


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Let us know how they smoke.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/249653-casa-fuego-review.html


----------

